# vga to rgb



## wajiro (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola compañeros, a ver si me podeis echar una mano aunque sea al cuello....

quiero pasar de VGA a RGB , la señal vga como todos sabeis tiene sincronismo horizontal (hsync) y vertical (vsync), RGB los colores van directos del VGA pero lleva una señal compuesta de sincronismos CSYNC , pues bien no encuentro en el mercado ningun interface  ni nada para que me mezcle los sincronismos para obtener el dichoso CSYNC , he encontrado algo pero esta en finlandés en fin, si alguien me pudiera orientar pasarme algun esquema o decirme como puedo hacerlo seria de PM.


un saludo y gracias.


----------



## GENIUSSLOT (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola wajiro


Tambien he tenido problemas similares, en alguna ocasion y de acuerdo a un circuito de video que necesitaba hacer solo se debian juntar las entradas hsync y vsync y pasarlas a traves de un operacional, sin embargo hay que tener en cuenta que el sincronismo vga es de 31.5khz, los monitores cga manejan csync en el orden de los 25khz pero en este caso se separan con el lm 1881.en realidad el CSYNC Es la combinacion de estas dos señales existe otro csync que requiere del color verde para el sincronismo pero normalmente en vga no es el caso, cualquier dato adicional me lo dejas saber.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2007)

El problema biene que las TV trabajan a 15khz  y los monitors 31khz, o sea el resultado es una imagen distorsionada doble.

Lo mas practico es comprar una tarjeta con salida TV. Venden cacharos pero valen >100€ y lalidad un poco discutible, una tarjeta sencilla unos 35€ y buena calidad


----------



## chaky2007 (Ago 1, 2007)

hola, yo tmb andaba en la msima y consegui un esquema pero nunca lo probe, aca te l odejo por si te interesa, y como decia uno de lso users anteriores solo basa con unir los sincronismos.(el problema es donde !! eso es lo que n ose y como n oentiendo ingles las cosas no me slaen)

Pin # - Signal Name - CAT 5 Conductor 

1  -   Red     -  Orange      

2  -   Green  -  Green

3  -   Blue    -  Blue

4  -   No Connection 

5  -   Ground - No Connection 

6  -   Ground - Orange/White

7  -   Ground - Green/White

8  -   Ground - Blue/White

9  -   No Connection 

10 -  Ground - No Connection - 

11 -  No Connect 

12 -  DDC DAT - No Connection 

13 -  Horizontal Synchronization - Brown

14 -  Vertical Synchronization  - Brown White

15 -  DDC Clock - No Connection

fijate ne la image nadjunta que ahi se ve bien


----------



## storm7910 (Oct 14, 2008)

hola quetal , hojala me puedan ayudar, necesito conectar una mothre board a un monitor de  videojuego el cual tiene entrada rgb, me aconsejaron que buscara un software que hiciera el cambio de resolucion,pero hasta el momento no he encontrado nada, solo programas que modifican el video como el de los  telefonos o peliculas,pero nada de esto me ha servido, tambien arme un circuito que alle por la red pero tampoco funciono si alguien conoce algo que me pueda ayudar


----------



## leop4 (Oct 14, 2008)

perdon si no es el post adecuado pero saben si se puede conectar un monitor blanco y negro con ficha hercules a una pc con salida rgb? osea cambiarle la ficha, alguien tiene un circuito parecido a ese? gracias.


----------



## diablorojo16 (Nov 25, 2010)

Buenos Dias.

escribo por que tengo algunas dudas sobre la conecxion de un diagrama que se publica en otro foro. quisiera saber si alguien sabe cual son los pines que se conecta del puerto vga para que se pueda conectar a un monitor CRT. bueno el circuito ando conectando los pines de vga al circuito es:
pin 1 - rojo.
pin 2 - verde 
pin 3 - azul
pin 5 - gnd
pin 6 - gnd
pin 7 - gnd
pin 8 - gnd
pin 10 - gnd
pin 13 - sincronia horizontal
pin 14 - sincronia vertical

quisiera saber cual es el problema por que no me reconoce el circuito o si estoy colocando mal lo pines. el circuito es simmilar al del foro 
http://www.htforos.com/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=1470

quisiera ver quien me puede ayudar.
espero supornta respuesta 
gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2rgbs.html 

Denle un vistazo a ese link.

Saludos:


----------



## trokena (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola, chaki2007 probe el diagrama que pusiste y resulto que la imagen se muestra distorsionada en el televisor como en negativo, pero se distinguen los elementos, eso significaria que estamos cerca.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 20, 2011)

El tema es muy viejo pero vale mi aclaracion RGB no es video Componente


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/YPBPR

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RGB_(v%C3%ADdeo)


----------

